# Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2250 IR help



## StealthRT (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey all i am new at this IR blaster/receiver stuff so any help would be great!

My setup is a Windows 7 Premium running Windows Media Center 7. And i am using the Blaster Configuration program that i downloaded from the Hauppauge website (version 7.2.27323 API=1.0, FW=0.1.0).

Now when i learn the ON code it tells me "LearnKey(11) succeeded". Once i try to SEND it it tells me "ERROR: SendKey(11) failed???

What could i be doing wrong that it wont send out the command to my TV?

Thanks!

David


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

StealthRT said:


> Hey all i am new at this IR blaster/receiver stuff so any help would be great!
> 
> My setup is a Windows 7 Premium running Windows Media Center 7. And i am using the Blaster Configuration program that i downloaded from the Hauppauge website (version 7.2.27323 API=1.0, FW=0.1.0).
> 
> ...


You should have good luck with your question you posted on the green button, those guys are pretty sharp


----------



## StealthRT (Oct 30, 2010)

TypeA said:


> You should have good luck with your question you posted on the green button, those guys are pretty sharp


If they ever answer that is im sure they are. Though i'm pretty sure i never will get a response from that forum sadly...

David


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the exact same card in my system. I am a little confused at what your are trying to power on with it???? I actually don't use the remote it came with. I just programmed my Harmony 300 and use that remote. but either way it shouldn't matter what remote your using.


----------

